# Deadliest Catch - 6/11



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

For some reason, the 6/11 episode was not picked up by my Season Pass. I had to add it manually.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Same here. Thanks for that.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah what's up with that? It shows as new in the guide but doesn't have a first-run date which is strange. The title, description, and episode number are correct.

I think this is the first time I've seen a new-only SP not picking up a new ep with what looks to be valid show description details. Tivo usually errs on the other side and records a show with generic or incorrect details as long as it thinks it's new.


----------



## stebu (Oct 15, 2002)

Happened to me as well, but I discovered it after the fact. The most amusing part is when I went to my history, it stated that it did not record because it was Not New... but the show had the New icon next to it.


----------



## brian1269 (Jul 24, 2003)

+1 I didn't realize it hadn't recorded until now. Luckily it is replayed a few times.


----------

